# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Primidone

## Mrs-Darling

Evening all. Do any of you have any experience of Primidone? I've just been prescribed it for tremors which started getting worse when I started Pregabalin. My psychiatrist thinks the tremors are anxiety related but they wear off around 5-6pm when the morning dose of Pregabalin is starting to wear off. Just wondering if anyone here takes it.

----------


## Angie

It isn't something I take hun. Hopefully someone else will come along with experience of it x

----------


## Paula

I've not heard of it, hunni, sorry

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Darling, I've never used it.

----------



----------


## njr

Hi
I have been using primidone for about two years.
I have essential tremors.
After not being able to write or eat properly (the food kept falling off my fork). Primidone has changed my life. Hardly any shakes now.

Hope this puts your mind at ease

Take care
Neil

----------



----------


## Suzi

It's not something I've taken either...

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Thanks Neil, just taken my first dose so will see how it goes!

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Well I won't be taking it in the daytime again. I was completely out of it all day so I've switched to night time instead. Not long since taken it so I expect a good sleep!

----------


## Suzi

Did you get a good nights sleep lol?

----------


## Mrs-Darling

> Did you get a good nights sleep lol?


More like a coma and I'm still out of it!

----------


## Angie

Awwww, hopefully that effect will settle down after a while hun x

----------


## Paula

Side effects should pass, hunni, well done in getting going  :):

----------



----------


## Mrs-Darling

> Hi
> I have been using primidone for about two years.
> I have essential tremors.
> After not being able to write or eat properly (the food kept falling off my fork). Primidone has changed my life. Hardly any shakes now.
> 
> Hope this puts your mind at ease
> 
> Take care
> Neil


Hi Neil, how long did it take you to get used to it and what dose are you on if you don't mind me asking?

----------

